
Role Play as an Epidemiologist - bayesbiol
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/health/disease-modeling-coronavirus-cases-reopening/
======
lpetross
This is an absolutely brilliant way of communicating the impact of assumptions
on the outcomes of the models. The sad truth about our COVID data today is
that the error bars are so wide on most key assumptions that best case,
everything is ok, worst case, it's Armageddon.

